# Old Automatic



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

My father died more than a year ago and while looking through his things (couldn't do it before now) I found this little automatic, the crown is missing and the watch wind's by the rotor but wont tic, first can anyone identify the make and is there somewhere I can have it repaired.



















many thanks

Dave S


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

never seen the make before but there were hundreds of small houses that have disappeared over the years ,the movement looks very high quality (dont often see jewelled rotors) ,the caliber number should be under the balance, i would think a good service would sort it out and get it running again (someone here will recommend a good watchmaker to you ,ive used steve burrage before but lost the contact number, jason should be able to supply you with it).


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The movement looks like a Felsa 15xx series, which would make it 1950s era. I am not sure though - the only 30 jewel Felsa movement I have come across from that period also had a power reserve display. A very nice old movement, anyway. I have not seen Allaine before, but there were many, many small swiss firms that are now long gone. That is a lovely dial, too.

It probably isn't worth much in money terms, but that isn't the point in this case. Chris Heal (Google the name) does assessments and repairs of vintage stuff. You can start by emailing him photos for assessment. I use a local watchmaker who loves working on obscure old brands too, but he isn't in the internet age so you would have to walk into his shop in Sussex.

If the case is OK and there are no major parts broken or missing, you are probably looking at Â£50-70 -ish to get it back in full working order.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Allaine appear regularly on Ebay, in France, Belgium and Holland I don't know anything about them though.









It's a nice thought Dave and I would advise you to get it repaired regardless of the cost. When my dad was ill I had his watch re-furbished, unfortunately by the time it was ready he was unable to get any pleasure from it.







Still glad I did it though.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have, I think, 2 Allaine watches; an automatic very similar to yours and a manual wind - I'll find them and post pics over the weekend.

The value of your watch is irrelevant; I have two of my Father's watches, a Tell and a Phenix Rollamatic, seen here before. I spent two years on the Phenix, and hope to wear it for the foreseeable future. Their value doesn't concern me.

I think your Allaine, like mine, is from the late '50's/early '60'2, it has the same 'Bonanza' typeface on the dial.

Such watches are fine momentos. Do have it serviced and wear it in good health. Chris Heal should be able to see you right - he lists Allaine.

regards


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Chris Heal seems a super guy, he has emailed me three times after my initial mail with hope that it may be repaired, it seems there was a seconds hand and he had concerns that the parts are not available, but after inspection with a 10x loupe I can see the pinion sticking up through the main hands, I am now waiting to see what his reply will be and hopefully the watch will be winging it's way south from bonny Scotland









Dave S


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> My father died more than a year ago and while looking through his things (couldn't do it before now) I found this little automatic, the crown is missing and the watch wind's by the rotor but wont tic, first can anyone identify the make and is there somewhere I can have it repaired.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Felsa 4000-4007 range of movements.

The number should be stamped just to the left of the balance.

They made these movements with various numbers of jewels.

A lovely movement and a lovely watch, well worth repairing at a cost of approx Â£25


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi people

I have done a bit of research and it is a Felsa 1560 movement in this little watch, I have found a working Felsa 4000 as usedmodel thought it might be, could the 4000 be used to replace the 1560.

Dave S


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Can't add anything about the movement, but one reason it may not be working is because the hands have been pushed down onto the dial and are keeping the works from turning.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> Hi people
> 
> I have done a bit of research and it is a Felsa 1560 movement in this little watch, I have found a working Felsa 4000 as usedmodel thought it might be, could the 4000 be used to replace the 1560.
> 
> Dave S


Dave

The reason the 1560 was discounted was that they never made the 1560 movement with 30 jewels, the most they put in that particular movement was 25 jewels. If you have a Allaine watch with 17, 21, 25 jewels it could indeed be a 1560 movement.

The easiest way to check is to look for the movement number and on the Felsa movements it is normally just to the left of the balance and quite easy to see.

Roy


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Roy

I am a bit confused, I have checked as you suggested earlier and the movement is clearly marked (F)1560 where you indicated but the dial clearly says 30 rubes, I have also found a 1560 instead of the 4000 I first thought I might use, this 1560 is also marked as having 30 rubes. I have tried to find other information on the 1560 only to find that a Breitling used the 4000 not much about the 1560.

Dave S


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> Roy
> 
> I am a bit confused, I have checked as you suggested earlier and the movement is clearly marked (F)1560 where you indicated but the dial clearly says 30 rubes, I have also found a 1560 instead of the 4000 I first thought I might use, this 1560 is also marked as having 30 rubes. I have tried to find other information on the 1560 only to find that a Breitling used the 4000 not much about the 1560.
> 
> Dave S


Just found this Dave

The movement is with 30 jewels and fully automatic. I have just freshly serviced this movement and it keeps excellent time. the year for this Swiss beauty is 1958. The caliber for this Sellita is 1560 it is signed Sellita indeed and for those of you wondering "Sellita" is part of the Felsa gang in Switzerland before the Swatch group bought out the factory.

From a reputable site, selling good secondhand vintage watches.

It appears that the Felsa 1560 did come in a 30 jewelled form, so the reference site is incorrect. My apologise for sending you on a wild goose chase.

You are never too old to learn something new.

Roy


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Roy

Thanks for the info, I missed the 1560 30 Joule out bid by someone from Japan believe it or not, I have manged to get a 1560 25 joule, I think I will send both to Chris and see if he can either repair the original or fit the 25 joule, could you send me a PM with the link to where you found the info.

Dave S


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> Roy
> 
> Thanks for the info, I missed the 1560 30 Joule out bid by someone from Japan believe it or not, I have manged to get a 1560 25 joule, I think I will send both to Chris and see if he can either repair the original or fit the 25 joule, could you send me a PM with the link to where you found the info.
> 
> Dave S


I know a jeweller who will have a look at the movement and do a service for about Â£25 to Â£30. Appears to be little wrong with the movement you have.

Have PM you with the link to the site that mentioned a 30 jewelled version of the movement.

Roy


----------



## messym (May 1, 2005)

I picked up an Allaine 30 jewel watch just like this in an antique shop in Romsey, Hampshire. It was in a basket with others marked "Â£1 working or not".

I picked it up, gave it a shake from side to side and it started up. It has kept excellent time since. I had the heavily scratched crystal replaced (but kept the original). Given it a polish and its a beautiful little watch. It does have a second hand but no date.

Considering I spent Â£16 on it in total, its a bargain and definitely a keeper. The only downside is that the micron gold plating has worn down next to the screw down case, so have to take extra care to keep it dry.

The face is more or less identical with the "30 rubies" marking. I will try and take a pic of it.


----------



## messym (May 1, 2005)

http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0014xs4.jpg


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice one Messym









Dave s


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Received the other movement (Felsa 1650 25 Jewels) and I have shipped both to Chris Heal to see what he can do, will post pics if he is able to repair.

Dave S


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> Received the other movement (Felsa 1650 25 Jewels) and I have shipped both to Chris Heal to see what he can do, will post pics if he is able to repair.
> 
> Dave S


Good luck with it Dave.


----------

